# What have I gotten myself into?



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi!
Quick intro since I'm new here  My name is Jess, I'm 26 and live in Southern California with my husband, our three dogs, and one-eyed bunny. I'm a nurse, working on my master's degree in nursing/public health, and attempting to find time for my numerous hobbies which include singing/performing, rock crawling, hiking, mountain biking, and reading, when I can.
So I have been crocheting for a couple of years now and decided that it would be a grand idea to start spinning. Of course, I never start simple and, say, buy some roving and a drop spindle and see if I can even do this... no... I bought 2 fleeces from a friend who raises sheep and am starting at the VERY beginning... the very not simple beginning. 
I am now the proud (and daunted) owner of a very dirty navajo churro fleece, and a now-less dirty, but still FULL of VM, babydoll fleece. We live in the desert, so they're really, really, really dirty. 

I spent the last two days washing the babydoll fleece, and I'm fairly certain I really messed up the first half. I used stock pots and did batches (4 total). I washed the first two batches in a mix of dawn/simple green (as recommended by the first video I watched from Blue Mountain Hand Crafts), but I think I used too much dawn and let it sit too long (45 minutes). It isn't very soft anymore, did I ruin it beyond all hope?
The second batches I soaked in cool water for 20 minutes, then did two rounds of soap soaking for 20 minutes each. I also didn't know about a vinegar soak after the soap soaks, how much will that mess it up?

I now need to start in on the navajo churro. These fleeces weren't skirted (as my friend and myself did not know what that was at the time, so she sheared the sheep, put the fleece in a bag, and handed it to me). What should be my first step with this? Lay it out and attempt to skirt? pick through and get what junk I can off? I think I'd like to try this one in the washing machine... It's at least twice the size of the babydoll fleece, which took two afternoons to wash in stock pots (and will need to be re-washed after I card it I think). 

This weekend I'm heading back to the ranch and she has a few babydoll fleeces from a few years ago that she wants to give me-- will these even be usable? If so, where do I start? I red the fermented suint method thread, but I don't think that'll work for me since we have hard water and no rain (so no rainwater). She's also got another, more recent, babydoll fleece for me that I will do my best to not ruin again. I read another thread on here about wool washing and would like to try the Suave shampoo as some were talking about. We also have tons of Gojo around the house (since we are our own mechanics for our rockcrawler), which was also mentioned in there, so I'll give that a whirl as well. 

I wish I had a local mentor to help me through this. It's very intimidating and I find myself sitting staring at the wool thinking "what in the heck do I do now? Is this usable? Is it too stained? Is it too short?? ack!" 

Despite all that, spending a few hours outside sorting through wool and listening to an audiobook yesterday was quite nice. So as confused and frustrated as I am, I am greatly enjoying this new hobby. And I am SO beyond thrilled to have found this forum! I'm sure these questions have been asked more times than you can count... so I did my best to read through things before posting. I hope you'll be patient with me and help me on my new spinning journey 

I hope everyone has a nice Wednesday!
~Jess


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Fold! :bouncy:

Once upon a time, I told my mom (at age 12) that I wanted to knit a sweater, but first we had to get some sheep. I can so totally relate to your way of just jumping all the way in!

First, enjoy the process. I think you are doing that.

The fleece that is, you think, ruined? Try soaking it with a little bit of hair conditioner or a little bit of white vinegar. That will help seal up the cuticles and make it softer. If it's still bad, just toss it. You're learning, and sheep are always growing more wool!

I don't really know anything about washing fleeces in a washing machine. 

I don't think you'll want to wash it again after carding it. First, if it's still dirty you will gunk up your carders. Second, it's likely to matt and stuff after carding if you wash it. Not saying it _will_, it just might. 

You may consider a picker to fluff up your fleeces and help you shake vegetable matter out.

Others will have good answers for you too.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll try re-soaking it, thank you! Would it be a bad idea to do one soak with conditioner then one with vinegar? 

I just found the washing fleece 101 thread, I'll spend some time in there as well.

I LOVE your comment that sheep are always growing more wool. I feel like I HAVE to get this right so I don't have to throw away the fleece... but I really don't, I can always get more fleece. Thanks for helping me put it in perspective


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I think I may be thinking about cleaning fleece wrong...

Is it pretty much just to get the lanolin out? Aside from the dirt that comes off with it that is. 
My fleece has yellow-y spots, should those come out with washing or is that something that should get pulled out with skirting? 

I'm fairly certain the lanolin is out in all of my wool. I was wanting to re-wash because it isn't perfect sparkly white. It's got discoloring and tons of speckly VM (which I understand will mostly come out with carding). Is that unnecessary? am I being too OCD? (definitely wouldn't be the first time...)

Also, If I re-soak in conditioner/vinegar, can those be cool water soaks or do I need hot water for that?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Jess, Welcome to your new addiction!

Skirt, skirt, skirt!! Be ruthless! Remove belly, leg, neck & britchen wool. Those can go into the compost pile (or put them in a bucket of water to make tea for your plants)

After skirting, give the fleece a good shake or three. You would be surprised how much dirt & vm just falls out. 

I tend to spend a lot more time on a fleece before it hits the water than some. I'll go through each and every lock & sort it (color or feel or length), opening up the tips of every lock and giving them a good shake to remove more VM. I don't like to card or comb VM, so the more I can get out of the fleece before the wash, the better!

Then give it a nice soak in warm to hot water for 20-30 minutes. If you're using the washing machine (top load!!), use mesh bags filled loosely. After the soak, remove the bags, empty the machine & refill it with hot water. I'll even put a few stock pots of boiling water into the machine, add detergent of your choice (the milder, the better), stir it around, then add the bags of fleece. TURN OFF the machine and close the lid for 20-30 minutes.

If your machine doesn't fill during the spin cycle, you can spin the water off & remove the fleece. Take a look & see if it could use a longer soak. If it does, use less detergent. If it doesn't, fill the machine with plain water, a couple good glugs of vinegar. Submerge the fleece and let it soak 15-20 minutes.

Spread it out where it can get good air circulation from top & bottom & let it dry.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The yellow might just be 'yolk' ... stains from the lanolin. It won't come out, but can be blended in when you card.

I end with a vinegar soak. If the wool is a bit dry, you can always spritz with a bit of oil & water pre-spinning. I wait until I have the yarn finished before I use a hair conditioner soak.

Those speckly VM ... you'll be picking them out at carding, at spinning & even when you crochet. The more you can get out before it hits the water, the less you have to deal with later.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice to meet you Jess! Do you have a skirting table? It is "must" in my pile of tools, especially with super dirty fleeces. Start by spreading out your fleece, cut side down onto your table and pulling all the nasties....it helps if your fleece is in one piece, but not necessary. Give it a couple good shakes...then shake it again. You can try a 1 - 2 day cold water soak before you start scouring, it's amazing how much dirt comes out with a nice long soak! When looking at a new fleece I always have to remind myself that the sheep are growing more. I tend to try to save it all  I use dawn, or dawn & simple green for a heavy grease fleece, with a glug of vinegar in the final two rinses. There are so many types of fleece to explore, boy are you in trouble! I'm in Northern California...I wish you were closer...would love to have a fiber buddy! Keep us posted on your progress and come back often. This board is full of very helpful, very knowledgeable folks


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome to the BEST enabling..I mean helpful  group around !! 

I gotta ask .... singing/performing ?!?! Tell me more ! ( I play/sing too ! ) 

As for the fleece .... get the nasties out ( poo and discolored parts ) 
get the big VM out ( burrs and chaff ) 
make manageable piles for washing ....
experiment with piles ! 
Every fleece is different , and every person washing it is different ! What YOU like may not be what others like ! I use dawn dish soap ....no vinegar ..I just havent tried it ! 

Do you know about felting a fleece ?? You dont want to go from really hot water to cold ..... and not much, if any, agitating it in the bath water ! Or else it will become a mass of tangled un-pull-apart-able mess ! ( we all have done this I think ! ) 

Alot of the tiny VM will fall out during the carding or combing process ..... ( you can send it to a mill and they will wash/card it for you , at a price ) 

I tend to use a lukewarm/room temp water for soaking ......

Above all else, enjoy the process and ask lots of questions !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold JessW! You have jumped in with both feet  I think many of us can relate to that.

As for your Navajo fleece, that was the very first fleece I ever spun, it was my learning fleece. I spun it in the grease (that means it was pretty much right off the sheep, but skirted). Navajo aren't generally really greasy sheep so that fleece shouldn't need much washing. Dirt can be shook out or just soaked in water with no soap. Before you are completely finished with yor yarn it will have been washed a few times and then again after you are finished with your project. It probably wont be too dirty in the end. Anyway, Navajo felts really easily so be careful especially if you wash it in the machine. Make sure you are only using your washer (top load?) as a giant wash tub. after you fill the tub with hot water and soap (very small amount of soap. Maybe a teaspoon of Dawn) agitate and turn the machine OFF. Then and ONLY then place the fleece in the wash tub. push it down into the hot water, submerge it. Set a timer for 15-20 min. and leave it alone, walk away. Come back after the time dings and put the machine on SPIN ONLY, not spin and rinse. Spin it out and remove it from the washer, you should not need to rinse it. If you want to rinse it, fill the tub up again with hot water add a big glug or two of vinegar, turn the machine OFF and submerge the fleece in the water. let it sit a few minutes and spin again. It's done! lay it out to dry or drape it over a drying rack or clothes line.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi!

Absolutely no advice, but I'd just like to say I think One Eyed Bunny would be a fantastic name for a shop or a farm.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Jade, I agree!

Welcome to the Fold Jess!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Jess!! I so hear you on learning to wash fleece. I washed my first fleece just recently. It was a real learning experience. There are so many ways to go about things it can be confusing. 

But...it's okay to just experiment. They will grow more fleece.  
And it gets easier. And it is not, after all, rocket science. If I can do it anyone can. 

I have learned just a few basic things that seem to have me well on my way.
1. Poop is nasty in the wash water. 
2. There is no substitute for the hand work/prep done before you get the fleece wet.
3. The temptation to swish and swirl fleece is exceedingly great. Do not give in. 
4. I like Suave Clarifying Shampoo. 
5. I find the smell of raw wool comforting. It's kind of quiet and earthy. 
6. A salad spinner is your friend. It shortens the drying time astronomically and works well with batches of the size done in a stock pot. I got mine at a second hand store. 
7. Poop is nasty in the wash water. (this bears repeating) 

 Welcome! 

Post pictures! We love pictures!


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I put washing confusion on hold because my cards got here today! And I bought a pretty pretty antique wheel... which I need carded wool for  

So tonight I carded and made my first rolags! They're so pretty and fluffy! They weren't very wide though, I'm guessing the fiber has a short staple length? I'll try some spinning tomorrow!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

We REALLY enjoy pics of fibery stuff ...and WHEELS !!! hint hint .....


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Is one-eyed-bunny an angora? (if so, you'd not be able to see any eyes, but that's beside the point) Angoras are like micro-sheep and everyone has room for a fuzzy bunny to provide fiber to spin. The other nice thing about bunny fiber is that it doesn't need to be prepped before spinning. Just pluck or shear it off the rabbit and spin away. If you get the kind of angora that molts, you can just sit the bunny on your lap and spin directly from the bunny. They do get bored after awhile and pee on you, though.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> Nice to meet you Jess! Do you have a skirting table? It is "must" in my pile of tools, especially with super dirty fleeces.
> I'm in Northern California...I wish you were closer...would love to have a fiber buddy! Keep us posted on your progress and come back often. This board is full of very helpful, very knowledgeable folks


I don't... I was reading some instructions online for making one though, it doesn't seem too hard. My friend who gave me the fleeces wants to try to start selling wool (other than to just me), so I'm going to try to convince them to start doing the skirting. 

I wish I was in Nothern California too! We hate it here and very much want to move, haha. 



Miz Mary said:


> I gotta ask .... singing/performing ?!?! Tell me more ! ( I play/sing too ! )
> 
> Do you know about felting a fleece ?? You dont want to go from really hot water to cold ..... and not much, if any, agitating it in the bath water ! Or else it will become a mass of tangled un-pull-apart-able mess ! ( we all have done this I think ! )


Singing is my emotional outlet and passion in life. I've been in a local amateur theater group since I was 6, doing mostly musicals. I would love to take it farther than that, but with work and school I haven't even been able to participate in that group in the last couple years, and boy do I feel the lack of being onstage. Opera and musical theater are my favorites to sing, but I also love celtic music. What style do you sing and what do you play?
I did read about felting, and was worried about it. I don't think I managed to felt any though... even though I temp shocked one batch on accident... woops. 



Kasota said:


> Welcome aboard, Jess!! I so hear you on learning to wash fleece. I washed my first fleece just recently. It was a real learning experience. There are so many ways to go about things it can be confusing.
> 
> 
> Post pictures! We love pictures!


Your thread on your washing experiments was one of the first I read on here  I bought Suave clarifying yesterday, we'll see how that goes today on one of my first batches that isn't quite so pretty yet.



Miz Mary said:


> We REALLY enjoy pics of fibery stuff ...and WHEELS !!! hint hint .....


I didn't think anyone would want to see more rolags, haha. The wheel has her own thread, she is pretty special and deserved one  



hotzcatz said:


> Is one-eyed-bunny an angora? (if so, you'd not be able to see any eyes, but that's beside the point) Angoras are like micro-sheep and everyone has room for a fuzzy bunny to provide fiber to spin. The other nice thing about bunny fiber is that it doesn't need to be prepped before spinning. Just pluck or shear it off the rabbit and spin away. If you get the kind of angora that molts, you can just sit the bunny on your lap and spin directly from the bunny. They do get bored after awhile and pee on you, though.


No, he's just a regular old adorable lop-eared bunny. He's also around 10 years old at this point, so I do mean old, haha. The eye was removed because of an accident when he was a baby. The vet I worked for at the time (when I was in high school) saved him and gave him to me (the owner wanted to just put him down and not trouble with fixing him. Having an angora bunny sounds lovely... I mean I already have all the stuff for it....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That is interesting about you singing and interested in stage. I was just thinking about a antique stage prop I have from Vaudville (sp). It's a German Shepard Dog, handmade and painted. If I need to sell, I'll think of you first. I have to think of moving into a small log cabin......


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

JessW said:


> Singing is my emotional outlet and passion in life. I've been in a local amateur theater group since I was 6, doing mostly musicals. I would love to take it farther than that, but with work and school I haven't even been able to participate in that group in the last couple years, and boy do I feel the lack of being onstage. Opera and musical theater are my favorites to sing, but I also love celtic music. What style do you sing and what do you play?
> I did read about felting, and was worried about it. I don't think I managed to felt any though... even though I temp shocked one batch on accident... woops


I play a washboard, guitar , ukulele , washtub bass .... sing folksy/old time music ( by old time Im talkin woody guthrie ) DH & I enjoy performing at the senior centers/ assisted living during the day .... coffee shops in the eve .. He also does the rock n roll gigs late night ....  

Im off to find the wheel post ....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Until you can get a table built put an old sheet on the ground and skirt it that way. I've never had a skirting table and the sheet works just find for me. In a pinch you can take a hog panel or cattle panel and put it between two saw horses.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I DID IT!!!! I MADE YARN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SOOO excited! It is not the prettiest or most even, but I don't care! It's yarn! some spots were almost thread... then I started playing with how thick it would be if I drafted out different amounts... Oh my goodness I am so excited! This was on a sheep last week! and now it's yarn! 










Edit to add: I used the park and draft method with a top whorl drop spindle.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Jess!! Where in Southern California are you? I am in torrance. I just learned how to clean churro fleece in a class with Gwen Patton, and we skirted the fleece in her driveway.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

(Yes I have been lurking since 2012 lol)


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Naura, I'm in Hesperia. Just a couple hours from you! 
I would LOVE to take a class! Does she have a website or anything?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

YAY!!! :bouncy: It's yarn!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WOOHOOO!!

YARN!!!

Treasure those first yarns & make something special from them (I like the idea of making a small bag to hang on your wheel to hold all your gizmos


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> WOOHOOO!!
> 
> YARN!!!
> 
> Treasure those first yarns & make something special from them (I like the idea of making a small bag to hang on your wheel to hold all your gizmos


I was just wondering what I'd make with this, thank you, that is perfect!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations!!!! It looks good and as you say, it's yarn :rock:

Welcome to The Fold Naura! I'm glad you chimed in. Please feel free to post more


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whooo hoooo! Happy Yarn Day!!!! 

Welcome aboard, Naura! Glad you peeked out of the shadows!


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

!!! I have in laws in hesperia  

it's not an official 'class', she teaches anything fiber related on Thursday nights in her home. she just got back from a Navajo weaving workshop with Sarah natani so she is sharing what she learned including how to skirt/wash the churro fleece (which was two weeks ago). There is information on the greater Los Angeles spinning guild website or the southern Cali handweaver's guild (I forgot which one  ).


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Yarn! YAY! Looking good!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GREAT JOB !!!! Now you can keep this yarn, and years later look back at it and MARVEL at the magic a sheep can bring !!!! AWESOMNESS !


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

So I'm attempting to skirt the Navajo churro now... Goodness gracious. I already have a kitchen trash bag almost full... But I'm wondering if I should pick through that and try to pull out useful bits, or if that wouldn't really be worth it... Also, a lot of the undercoat is matted, but not too hard to pull apart. Should I go ahead and wash and attempt to card it? I'm really lost on how much to throw out here...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I always make three separate piles when skirting a fleece -

1. Definite NO - (dingleberries, matted bits, coarse stuff, neck stuff with lots of tiny chaff)
2. Possibly maybe (will require much more labor to make it spin-able - kind of icky in places, shorter stuff, but maybe kind of good, too :shrug
3. Definitely KEEP (the excellent stuff)

Then, be ruthless - and get rid of the garbage. Use it in your compost heap or mulch plants with it - but get it out of your sight. Do not try and save it. 

Then wash and use the good stuff. 

If you NEED more to complete a project, THEN you can resort to salvaging the middle of the road stuff if you CHOOSE to. Chances are you will have then come to your senses :teehee: and will have adopted the mantra that "Sheep are growing new fleece all the time - there is no shortage of fleece" and starting with the best/cleanest fleece you can reasonably afford will make great sense to you.

Unless it is a jacketed fleece that I have paid top dollar for, I am ruthless when I skirt.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll try that, thank you. I did pay for these, initially it was 80$ for two fleeces, but after talking to my friend she have me another two babydoll fleeces and another, super gorgeous, Navajo. So I've been going through it thinking that I need to get the most I can. I'm a tad crazy thrifty, so if I paid for something I want to make the most of it. I don't think I'm being ruthless enough. I also don't really know what parts are what, since the fleece kind of fell apart. The tush end is obvious since there's poo bits, but other than that I'm confused. Someone gave me a link to a good map, but like I said the fleece isn't whole anymore so it doesn't really help. The other fleece I got is whole (and sooo lovely, black with silver ends, just gorgeous), so that one should go better. I'm experimenting with this one to see what parts I really shouldn't have saved. This is certainly an interesting learning experience. 
I also tried to convince my friend to start doing the skirting when they shear, if she doesn't I'm definitely going to need a table, bending over to do this is killing my back.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As for the undercoat being "matted" if you can pull it apart easily it is NOT matted.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

This is what the fleece looks like. This is also after pulling out a trash bag full. I got through about half of it, and it just went in for its second soak in the washer. I'm hoping this method works for this wool since there's so much of it.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup that looks like the churro fleece I looked at. Gwen washed it four times in her sink and it was actually not a dirty fleece. 2x with soap (kirklands biodegradable dish soap) and 2x rinse.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Just so you know, washing generally will not take out the VM. All those little specks of VM may or may not come out when you card or comb it, you will be picking it out as you spin it or it will work it's way out as the finished garment is warn. Pretty color, I love colored fleeces.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MW is right ... VM will not fall out in the wash and sometimes embeds the VM in further.

I like to comb through the tips of the locks on a raw fleece, or at least pull the tips apart and shake every lock within an inch of its life to remove VM.

The more time you spend prior removing VM to putting it in water the less you will have to deal with later.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I am learning that about the VM... I shook the bejeesus out of this fleece before washing, and it turned out pretty well. One thing im really shocked by is how soft it is. Everything I've read so far on Navajo churro says that the long hairs are not soft and are best for weaving and rugs and the like, but this wool is so cuddly soft I want to roll around in it like a cat in a pile of catnip... I want to comb it, but I have to wait a while on getting combs since my spending limit is reached. Although I did just find out there is a fiber festival not far from me on Sunday :bouncy: so I may have to impulse buy some there. 

I also found a yarn store about an hour from me that has spinning classes- both wheel and drop spindle. .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yup agree with MullersLaneFram! Navajo isn't a very greasy fleece, it can be spun without washing. Wash the yarn when you are finished with it.

If you do not have combs you can use a comb that would be used on a dog or cat. I have one with a handle and it had longer and shorter teeth, it is a metal comb.

Fantastic about the festival and the shop . Could this be a lamb's fleece? That would explain the softness.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't think it's from a lamb... I'll have to ask my friend. I don't think they had any lambs yet when she sheared this one. I give the fleece a squeeze whenever I walk past where I have it laid out for drying... The squishy softness is irresistible. I can definitely see why this hobby is so addicting. I never thought I'd get so excited about fleece, haha.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Are you coming down to torrance for the fiber festival???


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

We. Need. Pictures!


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

naura said:


> Are you coming down to torrance for the fiber festival???


Yes!! I just saw that this morning, my mom and I are going and I am SO excited!! I'm going to take my spindle and see if I can find someone kind enough to tell me what I'm doing wrong with it, I think I'm way over spinning the yarn leaving it too energized in the spindle. I'd like someone to show me the right way of doing it, think anyone down there would be willing to give a free mini-lesson?


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

Kasota said:


> We. Need. Pictures!


I have the fleece on air filters to dry, I figured that would give it the best air flow. I read about someone using collapsible screens, but the store I was in did t have those but did have cheap air filters, so I went with those. It's actually all dry, I just don't have a place to store it yet, I need to make a trip for another couple bins. This is one of three packed air filters I have out, and I don't think I even got halfway through the fleece, there's so much!
This picture doesn't show the color variations, it's black with brown ends, and the fleece actually looks more brown than black. It does show the junk left in it really well though, haha.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

I will be there. I live 2 blocks away from the civic center 

Also is there a spinning guild out there in the desert? I know guilds sometime have a lending library and Abby franquemont (sp??)'s spindle spinning DVD helped me A LOT. A lady from the local yarn store let me borrow it. She has tutorials online as well. You will have to pay membership fee but it's quite worth it IMO


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

Fantastic! We're planning on being there around 11-1130, if you see a bewildered yet excited, slightly fluffy redhead with a tote bag that says "stitchenach" (a fantastically nerdy group of women who love needle art and the book/tv series Outlander), that's me. 

There is not a guild that I'm aware of, not that I can find anyway. My LYS owner said she gets quite a few women asking about spinning, so she took my info and will try to get us together to start one. I did find a shop in claremont that had lessons, and that's not crazy far, so I'll try that too.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh and for some reason I just remembered to ask you, have you plied the yarn?


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

No, it's still on my spindle to practice with a couple times a day


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have fun at the fiber festival. Take lots of pictures. It's alwYs fun to hook up with HT people in real life.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

I will be wearing my pirate yaaaaaarn shirt, 10m old, 3 yr old and 5 yr old in tow lol


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

So I took a drop spindle class yesterday and made my very first teeny tiny skein of yarn! It's about two yards total, and it's adorable. I want to frame it, haha. 










My teacher said her goal for the class was to get me out of park and draft, which she did in about ten minutes! It was very exciting! Now I'm working on getting consistent, and not spinning near sewing thread. I tend to draft WAY too much, and have very thin singles. I like to crochet with chunky yarn, so I'm trying to figure out how to thicken my singles up a bit. I'll be there for a little while, and then go back to the super thin single again. So it'll take some work. I bought some roving to make my mom some yarn for Christmas, so that's what I'm working with. It may not be very consistent, but it will be a work of love, so I know she'll love it anyway  And "art yarn" is super popular right now, so I'll just call it that, haha.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Look at you go!!!!


----------

